# Google- Hypnotherapy can help depression, expert claims - Barchester Healthcare



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Hypnotherapy can help depression, expert claims**Barchester Healthcare*Other ailments with psychological causational factors can also benefit from hypnosis, such as *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). While many people experience *IBS* symptoms as a result of intolerances, certain patients find their condition is stress induced *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

